# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  come on england!

## adbjcs

only hour and half to kick off. come on england. but please play defoe and rooney upfront not heskey and owen! pleeeaaaaaaaaaassseee sven dont pick heskey.

----------


## BigBoss

He will never drop Owen and Beckham. Even with one leg Sveny would pik these two very over rated players. 
Why not give defoe a chance. He is miles better than owen.

----------


## adbjcs

owen yes i agree. cant stand him. get andy johnson or jermaine defoe in. but beckham no i dont agree. he always tries his best for england. he was fab on wednesday!

----------

